

What I learned raising $1 million for my startup - akarambir
http://money.cnn.com/2011/08/22/technology/startups/raising_money/

======
FrojoS
_Budget at least $80,000 per employee for payroll, benefits, insurance, and
miscellaneous costs. You'll have to budget more if you plan on hiring
experienced talent._

How much salary would this $80,000 approximately be? Can someone tell from his
experience please?

~~~
ctide
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875703> already discussed the first time
this ended up here.

------
dolphenstein
... and then you party like it's 1999!

